# Third Annual NAPA Autoparts Cook Off Houston Texas



## ecto1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok last year I scored my 1st , 1st place at this cook off.  I just recently started a new job so I could not cook in it this year.  The officials called me and asked me if I could judge the finals I said oh yea!  This has become a big event in just three years with 60 teams this year the Grand Champion got an automatic Invitation to the Royal.  I got some cool pics of some of the pits and thought I would share them.


































































































It was a blast....


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Jun 10, 2012)

Congrats on the win and thanks for the pictures.


----------

